# What's the differences between discernment and a critical spirit?



## Pergamum (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello,

Often people speak of needing discernment. Sometimes this discernment leads to seeing errors or deficincies in others and trying to correct them.

What is the difference then, of being discerning, and being critical?


----------



## Bookmeister (Dec 1, 2009)

Motive.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 1, 2009)

No outward differences?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 1, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> No outward differences?



Given that you asked about the difference "between discernment and a critical spirit", which are inward things, I'm not sure there can be any outward difference.

Now that being said, these two inward things certainly might present differently to someone else. One who is exercising discernment may not be as vocal about choices made as one who is of a critical spirit, though I don't think outward manifestations are necessarily going to be present. 

Probably would help, though, to define "a critical spirit" - because some who lack maturity in spiritual discernment see any criticism at all as evidence of such a spirit. Perhaps in actually defining what it means to have a critical spirit, you'll have the answer to your OP?


----------



## Jack K (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, I think we can see the difference outwardly, even though it lies in the heart:

Critical people are concerned with their need to be more right than others, which they fill by knocking others down. Their “discerning comments” will come with an air of superiority.

Critical people can’t be corrected even when they’re proven wrong. They bristle at criticism when it’s directed at them for a change.

But discerning people discern first of all their own sin. They’re constantly asking for help with the log in their own eye, even as they’re able to see specks in the eyes of others. Their clarity of vision comes from a habit of personal, daily repentance.

Discerning people also discern the gospel. They are secure in knowing their Father’s gracious acceptance. This is why they can handle criticism and be open about their own sin.

Hmmm. Wish I were more discerning.

(BTW: Great topic! I think I might write a longer article about it and submit it to my publisher.)


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not sure I see discernment as necessarily implying "correcting others," especially on a personal level. Elders are to be discerning in regard to the function of the local body and shepherding the flock. A husband is to be discerning in regard to the function of his family and child rearing. To me that doesn't equate to having a critical spirit - internally or externally. I think discernment is more closely aligned with wisdom, than "correcting others."


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 1, 2009)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> I'm not sure I see discernment as necessarily implying "correcting others," especially on a personal level. Elders are to be discerning in regard to the function of the local body and shepherding the flock. A husband is to be discerning in regard to the function of his family and child rearing. To me that doesn't equate to having a critical spirit - internally or externally. I think discernment is more closely aligned with wisdom, than "correcting others."





Correcting others is mandated in Scripture. 2 Tim 3:16, 17, but not in a critical manner assuming a pejorative definition of "critical". 

2 Tim 3:16 "All Scripture is breathed out by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, and for training in righteousness, 17 that the man of God may be competent, equipped for every good work."

We clearly need more discernment in today's church which has become infected with the post-modern zeitgeist. In my experience, discernment is not often practiced for fear of offending someone even though they may adhere to errant beliefs. John MacArthur, in a YouTube recently posted here on PB "Roman Catholicism" made comment on the sorry state of discernment in today's church.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe a critical spirit can be manifest even when the things one is critical against are genuinely wrong. 

If you find yourself almost unable to not find something wrong with something, anything, on a regular basis, chances are you have a critical spirit. 

To be open and honest, I have a critical spirit. I find something wrong with just about everything.


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 1, 2009)

Some synonymns of _discern_ are "distinguish", "differentiate", "discriminate" whereas some of the synonymns of _criticize_ are "condemn" or "blame". Matthew 7:1-6 comes to mind. We are told not to judge in verse 1, and in verse 6, we are told not to throw pearls before swine. This seems to be the best explanation of the differance of being critical and discerning. 

If we are discerning, we see the errors and make wise choices about what we observe, but when we are critical, we pass judgment on others or in other words, we become the judge and jury rather than just realizing what is wrong and making a personal choice.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 1, 2009)

The person with an unduly critical spirit may follow one part of the apostolic injunction - he tests all things. But he fails in the second part, by not retaining what is good, because he is unable to see the good.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 1, 2009)

> What is the difference then, of being discerning, and being critical?


Generally, I find the difference to be whether I'm doing it or you're doing it.


----------



## KMK (Dec 1, 2009)

Brad said:


> > What is the difference then, of being discerning, and being critical?
> 
> 
> Generally, I find the difference to be whether I'm doing it or you're doing it.



I think Brad has hit the nail on the head! 

In most cases. When a light is shined on our error, we call it a critical spirit. When we shine light on the error of others, we call it discernment.


----------

